# Second Day of MBT's Grand Re-Opening Events



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

After an incredible day and terrific turnout for yesterdays seminars, We've got more planned for today.

From 11am until: ECSO Public Safety Dive Team has their vehicle set up with all of the cool toys on display. 

Escambia Search and Rescue will also be set up to talk about what they do and answer questions, and recruit volunteers.

Capt. Paul and the RFRA will be set up putting reefs together and answering questions about the RFRA and the Artificial Reef Program. He'll also be talking about their youth program in the schools the "Reef Rangers".

The Manufacturers Rep from Oceanic will be on hand to show off new stuff and answer any questions concerning Oceanic, Aeris, and Hollis products.

This evening at 6pm we're holding a free introduction to Technical Diving seminar. It's the perfect opportunity to find out if it's something you may be interested in doing, and get afirst hand look at some of the different equipment.

Of course the sale is still going on as well - with some unbeatable deals of everything in the store. We also have 12 months interest free financing available so that any of you that are waiting on the tax refund check can still take advantage of the sale prices.

Jim

MBT Divers - 3920 Barrancas Ave Pensacola - (850) 455-7702


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Will see ya guys again in about an hour Jim!


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

ohhh yeah cant wait to get there, i will be there here shortly too!!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

we made the ride today from mobile. man what a nice shop and the staff members were great ! bought a new tip, a shirt, and five raffle tickets.the man even gave me a dive rite t-shirt and a bottle of no-fog. good luck at your new location.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That BBQ beef was sweeeeeet! Had a good time again! Thanx Jim and Fritz!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for coming out and hanging out with us at the shop. The sale and seminars have gotten a tremendous response from the dive community and we truly appreciate everyone's business. Without you we could not do what we love to do for a living. It really means a lot to us that you choose to give us your business.It has really been great to see everyone.:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummmm...Rich? am i the only one that thinks you really sounded queer the way you said that? oke :grouphug


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to the sale with my son in law and daughter and my son in law purchased a new atomic aquatics reg and oceanic bc. We all had a blast


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for lunch and all the good times at the Sale. We had a wonderful time. All the staff were great, the prices were awsome. I wish I had a little more extra money now cause there are some deals there that are soooo hard to pass up. All the classes were great as well.

Anyone looking for anything S.C.U.B.A. you MUST got to this sale. If you don't go and you hear about it....so sad, to bad.

Waiting on my 48" Biller.


----------

